# Nylon Braided Supply Lines Leak



## dprco (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you install nylon braided supply lines? If you do they are bound to leak after 4-5 years. You are better off installing stainless steel braided supply lines which do not leak. They save you money and time because you do not have to replace them. Stainless Steel Supply Lines can be bought at discountplumbingsupplies.com for as low as $1.58 each. they regularly go for $8.00-$10.00 each. 

Spamsupplies.com

dprco, If you would care to place an ad on this site please contact the Admin.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

SPAM


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'l have a couple of eggs over easy, home fries, dbl. order of bacon, large o.j., but good Lord *Please Hold the SPAM!:thumbsup: *


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Although it is, indeed, SPAM, - - what he's saying is true.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Stainless braided lines still have nylon lines inside them. I use the stainless because I feel they are more protected but I don't think they are any different when it comes to the tubing inside.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Give him an 'a' for persistance. I canned his post from the day before and he didn't get much time.


----------

